# Choke Tiger CHOKE ,...



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2019)

One more time . ..


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 11, 2019)

His old wore out body will show up by Sunday.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 11, 2019)

Don't foul with 1 second to go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> His old wore out body will show up by Sunday.




Steroids and hookers will kill ya . .


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 12, 2019)

He's still in striking distance tied for 11th place at -2 behind leaders at -6 after the 1st round, but it does not matter to me if he chokes or not; if he does, then of course it will not be his 1st or last time to choke.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 12, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Steroids and hookers will kill ya . .




He had a lot of fun until he got caught..


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 12, 2019)

He isn't finished yet. I'd love to see him pull out the win.


----------



## baddave (Apr 12, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> He isn't finished yet. I'd love to see him pull out the win.


i'd love to see it but i wouldn't bet on it . that keopka boy is tough in majors .. i used to not like tiger but we all change .. you know the only reason i used to not pull for tiger is because that's all you heard when he was #1 for 10 yrs. like he was the only one out there


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 12, 2019)

baddave said:


> like he was the only one out there



When he was at his prime, he WAS the only one out there. Everyone else was playing for 2nd.


----------



## baddave (Apr 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> When he was at his prime, he WAS the only one out there. Everyone else was playing for 2nd.


he is/was the best of all time...arguably i know . in my opinion the goat. and what you said is arguable but not here today or anytime


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 12, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> He isn't finished yet. I'd love to see him pull out the win.


I would like to see him win and like 10 scantily clad ladies go running onto the the green at the same time...like back in the old days..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2019)

He's good, but I don't care for him. We were sitting in the stands yesterday and the stand security announced that he was coming up next and for everyone to not leave empty sits between you and the next person.  Security didn't "announce" any of the other players.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 12, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's good, but I don't care for him. We were sitting in the stands yesterday and the stand security announced that he was coming up next and for everyone to not leave empty sits between you and the next person.  Security didn't "announce" any of the other players.




Smoozin with the elite's at Augusta, huh??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Smoozin with the elite's at Augusta, huh??


You know it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's good, but I don't care for him. We were sitting in the stands yesterday and the stand security announced that he was coming up next and for everyone to not leave empty sits between you and the next person.  Security didn't "announce" any of the other players.




Just another reason for me to dislike 'em . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2019)

There's a billion dollars worth of private jets at Augusta's airport..


----------



## Tmpr111 (Apr 12, 2019)

Love him or hate him, many do both, he changed Golf forever.  Like DJ said, he made golf cool and the sport is better for it.  He single-handedly made many many people and sponsors very rich and successful.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> Love him or hate him, many do both, he changed Golf forever.  Like DJ said, he made golf cool and the sport is better for it.  He single-handedly made many many people and sponsors very rich and successful.



What's your point ???


----------



## joepuppy (Apr 12, 2019)

His ex is probably hoping for the comeback win, too. Bout time for her next payment.


----------



## TomC (Apr 12, 2019)

His point is crystal clear!


----------



## walukabuck (Apr 12, 2019)

Hoping rain delay will stiffen his back. Wish him nothing but failure.


----------



## TomC (Apr 12, 2019)

That's a real accurate comparison right there!


----------



## TomC (Apr 12, 2019)

OK..............whats that saying about "throwing stones and glass houses". We all have our transgressions. Over the years it's ironic as some of the most critical of the man I've run into also claim to be Christians through and through. Not saying this applies to some of ya'll on here just an observation. Typical hypocrisy! He screwed up no doubt but he's done more to advance a sport than any athlete in any sport ever and in doing so has HELPED multitudes in so many areas in and out of golf both directly and indirectly. Great to seeing him competing again and competing WELL at probably 70% of his prime!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's your point ???



That love him or hate him, you’re still a hater


----------



## weagle (Apr 12, 2019)

Tiger's 1 back going into 18.  Just fist bumped a couple kids walking up to the 18th tee.  I like the new, Old Tiger better than the young version.


----------



## weagle (Apr 12, 2019)

Tiger goes into Saturday 1 back,

On a side note, I saw several players leaving the flag in while putting.  Is that something new?


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 13, 2019)

He better put the pedal to metal and not let up.  Already been one round of -8 posted today by one of the earlier starters.


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 13, 2019)

Plus Finau now has 4 birdies and 1 eagle, no bogeys, on the front nine. (updated, my mistake)
That is going to cause sphincter tightening pressure to make birdies no matter how good you are.  Going to be a wild afternoon ( and tomorrow)with all those guys packed up near the top.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 13, 2019)

Somebody wake up those ladies from a few years back.. They May need to head to Augusta..


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 13, 2019)

Tiga Woods y’all.Tiga woods y’all. Tiga Tiga Woods y’all


----------



## Tmpr111 (Apr 13, 2019)

Is he the greatest of all time, win or lose tomorrow?


----------



## Tmpr111 (Apr 13, 2019)

Did Jack really play against guys who worked day-time jobs during the week?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 14, 2019)

Even though there's a 2-way tie for 2nd place now with Tiger & Finau at  -11 behind 1st place Monlinari at -13, we will not have to wait as long to see if Tiger chokes due to earlier tee times with impending bad weather.



https://www.masters.com/en_US/news/..._adjusted_due_to_weather.html?promo=siteAlert

*Final-Round Tee Times Adjusted Due to Weather*

Saturday, April 13, 2019



> Players will be grouped in threesomes with tee times scheduled to begin at 7:30 a.m. off the Nos. 1 and 10 tees. The leaders will tee off at 9:20 a.m.





> CBS will broadcast the final round live, beginning at 9 a.m.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117195221891203077


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 14, 2019)

So DJT praising his play yesterday...  Does that make Tiger a good or bad guy???


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 14, 2019)

Oldstick said:


> So DJT praising his play yesterday...  Does that make Tiger a good or bad guy???



Trump can’t be right all the time.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 14, 2019)

If Tiger wins , he and Brady should play a round with DJT @ TrumpDoral . Photo op to drive the left crazy. Call it the “champions tour “!!
And let Kid Rock hang out!


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 14, 2019)

If Tiger doesn’t win the only ones I see choking is all the media and announcers wanting Tiger win.


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 14, 2019)

Oldstick said:


> So DJT praising his play yesterday...  Does that make Tiger a good or bad guy???



Not sure but DJT is a knob either way...


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 14, 2019)

Don't care what y'all say...I'd love to see Tiger grind it out and pull off the win. Would be one of the greatest comebacks in Golf.

Love him or hate him, he's exciting to watch play, can do amazing things with a golf ball, and is probably the (if not one of the) greatest players ever.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 14, 2019)

Molinari is the one choking


----------



## TomC (Apr 14, 2019)

It will rank up there with 86' if he pulls this off!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 14, 2019)

Well...

Congrats


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2019)

5th green jacket


----------



## weagle (Apr 14, 2019)

Tiger Wins!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

I'll be danged . . .Congrats TW ...


----------



## Coenen (Apr 14, 2019)

Well, this post aged poorly.


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 14, 2019)

YEA baby.......


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2019)

See what happens when Quack comes into the sports forum!!!!!!!!

Congratulations Tiger!!!!!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Apr 14, 2019)

I've never watched or played a round of golf, but I was glued to the tv this afternoon. Congrats to Tiger.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Apr 14, 2019)

whitetailfreak said:


> I've never watched or played a round of golf, but I was glued to the tv this afternoon. Congrats to Tiger.



I am the same way! Haven't ever played or watched it much but i watched today from about 10am.
Congrats to TW!


----------



## TomC (Apr 14, 2019)

Greatest comeback in the history of SPORTS! One for the ages!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 14, 2019)

Congrats Tiger on the win.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

I'll neva watch golf again...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 14, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> He isn't finished yet. I'd love to see him pull out the win.



Like I said on Friday.....

The energy on the golf course when Tiger is in the hunt can’t be matched!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> Like I said on Friday.....
> 
> The energy on the golf course when Tiger is in the hunt can’t be matched!




Kaching kaching $$$$


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

Note to 'self' don't bet against Dustin Pate...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> See what happens when Quack comes into the sports forum!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations Tiger!!!!!!




Oh, and I hate John Cooper . .   lol


----------



## walukabuck (Apr 14, 2019)

that stunk. Never dreamed half the field would double 12. Typical tiger win , stay out of trouble and let the others fail. Sound strategy I suppose, being as it has worked 15 times now. Still pulling for his failure but the jerk won fair and square.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> that stunk. Never dreamed half the field would double 12. Typical tiger win , stay out of trouble and let the others fail. Sound strategy I suppose, being as it has worked 15 times now. Still pulling for his failure but the jerk won fair and square.




Just tip yo hat and say congrats, show some class bro . .


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh, and I hate John Cooper . .   lol





Hooked On Quack said:


> Just tip yo hat and say congrats, show some class bro . .




Lol.  You know it brother!!!!!!


----------



## Coenen (Apr 14, 2019)

TomC said:


> Greatest comeback in the history of SPORTS! One for the ages!!


28-3? 
Red Sox in the '04 ALCS?
No?


----------



## walukabuck (Apr 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just tip yo hat and say congrats, show some class bro . .


Nope. never have and never wil.l he won, can't take it from him, still have not been able to stand him since '97 masters. I rank him winning right down there with the Yankees winning the world series and the civil war.


----------



## walukabuck (Apr 14, 2019)

Coenen said:


> 28-3?
> Red Sox in the '04 ALCS?
> No?


true


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

How in the heck did baseball get in this mix ???


----------



## Coenen (Apr 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How in the heck did baseball get in this mix ???


Someone said this was the greatest comeback in the history of sports. I disagreed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Someone said this was the greatest comeback in the history of sports. I disagreed.




Okay, you ever played sports ??  Baseball, Football ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, you ever played sports ??  Baseball, Football ???




Soccer and basketball don't count . .


----------



## Coenen (Apr 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, you ever played sports ??  Baseball, Football ???


Not well, but yes. I take it you disagree with my disagreement?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Not well, but yes. I take it you disagree with my disagreement?




If you ain't never played you ain't never paid.  I was a collegiate athlete, don't won't to hear somebody that's never "been there done that.."


----------



## Coenen (Apr 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you ain't never played you ain't never paid.  I was a collegiate athlete, don't won't to hear somebody that's never "been there done that.."


Golf was your sport, then?


----------



## baddave (Apr 14, 2019)

the rest of the field choked today . i'm glad for cheetah u-u-h i mean tiger


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Golf was your sport, then?



I aspired to be golfer, played 3 days a week, I sucked.  Never could break 80.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I aspired to be golfer, played 3 days a week, I sucked.  Never could break 80.



I would have thought "The Luv Doctor" would have been the women's volleyball coach!!!!!!!


----------



## 280 Man (Apr 14, 2019)

The thing that tickles me the most about this. The sports betting company that took a 85,000 dollar bet laid by a guy last week betting that Woods would win. It cost that "bookie" 1.19 million dollars...


----------



## Coenen (Apr 14, 2019)

280 Man said:


> The thing that tickles me the most about this. The sports betting company that took a 85,000 dollar bet laid by a guy last week betting that Woods would win. It cost that "bookie" 1.19 million dollars...


Stories like this keep the books in business. They don't stay in business by losing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

280 Man said:


> The thing that tickles me the most about this. The sports betting company that took a 85,000 dollar bet laid by a guy last week betting that Woods would win. It cost that "bookie" 1.19 million dollars...




OUCH !!!  No lie, really  ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I would have thought "The Luv Doctor" would have been the women's volleyball coach!!!!!!!




I got banded . .


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got banded . .


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 14, 2019)

Tiger intimidated the field again.
Been awhile but it was definitely in play today.


----------



## 280 Man (Apr 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OUCH !!!  No lie, really  ??



TRUTH!!!!


----------



## 280 Man (Apr 14, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Stories like this keep the books in business. They don't stay in business by losing.



I understand but ya gotta love it when a longshot pays off tho!!! LOL


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

280 Man said:


> I understand but ya gotta love it when a longshot pays off tho!!! LOL



No doubt bro . .


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 14, 2019)

If Tiger wants to win his 6th Green Jacket in 2020 to tie Nicklaus at the Masters, then he may need Hooked On Quack to create a Choke Tiger forum thread next year.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117505376486866944


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> If Tiger wants to win his 6th Green Jacket in 2020 to tie Nicklaus at the Masters, then he may need Hooked On Quack to create a Choke Tiger forum thread next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That hurt bro . . but I'll take the odds..I'll be black again next year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 15, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That hurt bro . . but I'll take the odds..I'll be black again next year.



Sorry about that.  Odds are in your favor.  Don't give up.  Surprises like this usually do not happen.  At least I was never expecting it to happen.


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 15, 2019)

In a world that love to break people down it was nice to see him get to his feet and win the Masters


----------



## elfiii (Apr 15, 2019)

Yesterday was classic Tiger. He stayed with the pack and the last 5 or 6 holes he took over. His birdies on 15 and 16 sealed the deal. He looked as good as he ever did.


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 15, 2019)

VERY impressed with Tiger right now and here's why.  He is very obviously a changed man.  Early in his career, he was obviously the most dynamic player in golf with the talent to back it up.  So he became a near billionaire young superstar, then started to morph into an out of control young superstar and you could see that negatively affected his mental (and physical) skills for the game.  Later he suffered true physical injuries that no one thought he would ever overcome.

I think overcoming the severe physical problems are what changed his mental and personal/family outlook on life.

For example, I was watching the whole tournament on TV this weekend.  On Saturday he was a shot or two behind the leaders when he started and most of the big name favorites with a lead already were starting behind him.  There were already others ahead of him shooting low scores, so he knew he had to make birdies to stay in the hunt.

By the 4th or 5th hole, he didn't have any birdies yet and you could see the concern in his eyes.  In his past breakdown years, this is exactly the point where you would see him start to get anxious,  hitting wild drives, cursing, and losing control the rest of the round.  This time, despite the concern showing in his eyes, he maintained control of his emotions and emerged with a stellar round at the end.  The same on Sunday with another Masters win in his pocket.  His first ever come from behind win at that.

An older, more mature and wiser man.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2019)

It has nothing to do with getting older and wiser. Theres only one explanation for Tiger coming from behind and playing as well as he ever has.


The prostitutes in Augusta are top notch! Tiger is back


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 19, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It has nothing to do with getting older and wiser. Theres only one explanation for Tiger coming from behind and playing as well as he ever has. The prostitutes in Augusta are top notch! Tiger is back



Robert Kraft just asked for Masters tickets for next year...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 19, 2019)

Hunter922 said:


> Robert Kraft just asked for Masters tickets for next year...



Speaking of Robert Kraft....Matthew6 has several copies of autographed DVDs starring Mr Kraft himself. Check the swap and sell, better hurry before Charlie and Elfiii buy them all!


----------

